# If money were no object



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I kind of find that hard to answer, since I am so used to living within a certain reality. What would I want?? I'd actually have to think on that.

If your loved ones had all the money in the world to spend on a Christmas gift for you, what would you want?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

A real kitchen.....a counter and cabinets, an island a sink in the room.

I have the woodstove, table ,plastic milk crates for cabinets, and a laundry sink.....
I do have a fridge. 
One can make due and dream.... 

2016 is the realistic goal.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

A "Super Cub"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piper_PA-18


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

FeralFemale said:


> I kind of find that hard to answer, since I am so used to living within a certain reality. What would I want?? I'd actually have to think on that.
> 
> If your loved ones had all the money in the world to spend on a Christmas gift for you, what would you want?


This will sound nutsy, but I might have them clone my Jack Russell Danny, who is the coolest dog ever. That would take care of me for a bunch of Christmases.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have been blessed with having the things that i need, so money really can't buy the things that I want.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Private jet...skip TSA nonsense, layovers, crying babies, gross people's germs.

Private train...just a fun way to travel.

Private submarine...also just for fun.

I wonder why everything I think of is a mode of transportation...and I have expensive tastes for a frugal guy.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

120 acres. with a yurt. yup that's what I want.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

The land next door. Barns, fields, forest, beautiful views, a creek. Its been for sale for five years for seven hundred thousand dollars and I dread the day some developer buys it and I have to see the land I played on as a kid destroyed.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

> If your loved ones had all the money in the world to spend on a Christmas gift for you, what would you want?


That's easy.

Just give me all the money.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

A tractor with ALL the equipment/attachments that's available for it...not one of those monster tractors they use to work a thousand acre field, just one to work our place.

Oh, and a H-U-G-E barn to put it in!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'd like enough money to sue an agency of the state of WV. I was quoted a retainer of $200,000 to start. That's a bit more than I can scrape together.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.trulia.com/property/3056311221-N1002-Elmhurst-Rd-Antigo-WI-54409
would do nicely..


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

My neighbor's 115 acres that just went on the market. I own the land east and west of him...need to "close the loop"!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I sure would like to get a 30x40 shot built.. So it would be nice to have a saw mill to get my lumber for it with, and a back hoe I could use to carry the logs with, and dig holes, and fill in the pond where I want to put it... Then I could use those to make money on the side after the shop is done..


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Nothing says you care like a footlocker packed to the gills with $50's.
It just screams, "Merry Christmas!"


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

A backhoe won't earn you much in our neck of the woods. There's too much competition plus the few people who might use you are the ones that will probably stiff you especially in this county. It'll be tough to break into the network. Most of the guys with backhoes will cut those they know a break. One brought in an 850 JD dozer for most of the day for less than $600. That included fuel, the operator and transport.

Once the oil field work drops off, there'll be even more competition. The other factor is most of the locals now have excavators including the mini excavators that do better at close on work. The guy down the road from you did the two septic jobs last year.

You'd also need a larger truck, probably a dump, and a trailer. A lot of the commercial work requires the backhoe must be 4wd.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

tangible?

A home in S. Florida, and a beachfront restaurant!


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd buy my own president, the last 2 that corporations bought I did not like.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Nah Darren.. I was meaning more for using to bring logs to the mill than digging holes for people... I want to start building functional art kinds of stuff to sell.. Mostly through the web, and at events...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Peace.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I instantly(like Scott) thought of a clone of my Rottie Angel. 
I'd say you should Pray on an awnser, You might not want/need anything until it's the right time.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

HDRider said:


> Peace.


Some things money can't buy.. but it sure can buy a lot of war.. something wrong with that picture..


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

200 acres of prime land with a off grid home right in the middle with a full basement with a safe room, root cellar, cheese cave and storage. A great big craft/sewing/computer room. A huge kitchen with storage for all the baking/cheese making/ candy making stuff. A full refrigerator and separate freezer. 
Fencing around all of the land with cross fencing for all the animals I would get
A barn, work shed for the hubby, smoke house, storage shed.
Shooting area, slaughter area, BBQ area, an underground bunker and 2-3 years of supplies, I can go on and on.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> Some things money can't buy.. but it sure can buy a lot of war.. something wrong with that picture..


God has blessed me beyond reason.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

If the families money were no object for my gift - hum?

Think I'd like a 26-32 foot class C motorhome with a small car attached. 
Oh, and 4-5 rolls of stamps so I could send them all postcards from everywhere I'd visit.


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

I honestly have everything that I need and want. I told my wife not to get me anything this year for that reason. She said she was going to make me something anyway. I guess if money were absolutely no object, I would want:

Two pounds of BBQ pulled pork..
A package of finger rolls...
A big bowl of cole slaw...

And two hours alone with it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, I thought about it. To have my log cabin moved to the back 40 of this land and I'd sell this house.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

I'd have the big ole barn that my great great grandfather build that was destroyed by wind torn down and rebuilt, perhaps a bit smaller, on my site where my new house will be. I'd want it built in the traditional post and beam just like it was originally. It breaks my heart to see so many of the big beautiful old wood barns going down all over the country. We'll never have them again to look at and wonder what stories they could tell of our history on the land. Other than that, not much that I need.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

V-NH said:


> I honestly have everything that I need and want. I told my wife not to get me anything this year for that reason. She said she was going to make me something anyway. I guess if money were absolutely no object, I would want:
> 
> Two pounds of BBQ pulled pork..
> A package of finger rolls...
> ...


I don't know what finger rolls are, but come see me for the best smoked pulled pork and coleslaw you ever had. Give me about 24 hours notice, the coleslaw needs to sit..:thumb:


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

BetsyK in Mich said:


> I'd have the big ole barn that my great great grandfather build that was destroyed by wind torn down and rebuilt, perhaps a bit smaller, on my site where my new house will be. I'd want it built in the traditional post and beam just like it was originally. It breaks my heart to see so many of the big beautiful old wood barns going down all over the country. We'll never have them again to look at and wonder what stories they could tell of our history on the land. Other than that, not much that I need.


That right there painted a nice picture in my head. Thanks


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

This is a finger roll:










I like them because I feel like I am eating more when the pulled pork is on them because I eat several small sandwiches rather than one big one. :ashamed:


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I had at one time , almost all the materal to build this 600 sq. foot beaut , had to sell it all to pay a huge hospital bill  
At least Im alive to complane about it :thumb:

So rich Uncle if your out there ....


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I struggle every time some one asks me for what I want. 
I have everything I can think of I want.
My home is paid off. My kids are doing well. My Beloved is fairly healthy.
I have food and things to cook it in and eat it from.
My bills are paid.
There is nothing earthly I am in need of.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd love a few thousand hand picked acres of land in the middle of nowhere, say maybe way up in the mountain ridges of N.c. and or Va., and the money to build a company that would employee several thousand people that loves life out side, animals and just a free type of life as I do, and be able to pay them good paychecks and receive true friendship from them all in return. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"If your loved ones had all the money in the world to spend on a Christmas gift for you, what would you want?"

For them to recognize that every day is Christmas...


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

We were just talking about this as a family because we were traveling through a state that advertised their lottery was up to 90-million dollars. What would we do if we won? Universally we agreed that we'd move. We have built ourselves a good life here but it will never be home. We're also sick about the deficiencies in DD's educational opportunities here. We agreed we'd have to travel to check out different places - both inside and outside the USA. So the short answer is: travel. Lots and lots of travel.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If my relatives had a boatload of money, it would still be their money and I would not want anything from them. What I want most is to think well of my own behavior and that is always available to me without cost although always a work in progress. 
Now if you ask me what I would do if I won the lottery........


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

HDRider said:


> I don't know what finger rolls are, but come see me for the best smoked pulled pork and coleslaw you ever had. Give me about 24 hours notice, the coleslaw needs to sit..:thumb:


Is it Piedmont pulled pork?????


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

J.T.M.- that would be a lovely thing to own for sure. I have never seen a small house that I liked as well as that one.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a bunch of homeless would not be homeless long....land with many tiny homes would be springing up all over....i would be a building inspectors night mare come true.....lol

no outside power or water to ever be turned off.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

My own tropical island.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

k9 said:


> Is it Piedmont pulled pork?????


Never heard it called that before, but I live in Raleigh if that helps..


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd want a noiseless back-up power system like a "Yeti" or to move to a bigger property,safer, area, and more isolated property with a "real" house,not a manufactured(but I'd do what I'm already doing, just expand in the garden and livestock category!)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

BlackFeather said:


> My own tropical island.


Cuba might be coming up for sale...:buds:


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

HDRider said:


> Never heard it called that before, but I live in Raleigh if that helps..


Is it a vinegar based sauce and rub?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Buy the entire herd of cows that I milk, and put them all out to pasture, forever.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Darren said:


> A backhoe won't earn you much in our neck of the woods. There's too much competition plus the few people who might use you are the ones that will probably stiff you especially in this county. It'll be tough to break into the network. Most of the guys with backhoes will cut those they know a break. One brought in an 850 JD dozer for most of the day for less than $600. That included fuel, the operator and transport.
> 
> Once the oil field work drops off, there'll be even more competition. The other factor is most of the locals now have excavators including the mini excavators that do better at close on work. The guy down the road from you did the two septic jobs last year.
> 
> You'd also need a larger truck, probably a dump, and a trailer. A lot of the commercial work requires the backhoe must be 4wd.



Wow, last backhoe I hired to bury a horse charged me 250. just to come out. Took less than an hour to dig the hole and bury the horse and there went close to 400.

Backhoes aren't cheap in Ga.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

The cattle ranch in Oregon I've had my eye on. And the equipment and payroll to run the place. I can take it from there.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Are we talking about Warren Buffet type of money?

If so, I'd like a Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress (E, F or G model; I'm not picky), a hanger to store it in, a really nice Buick or Cadillac, a WWII Jeep...the list could go on forever!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

k9 said:


> Is it a vinegar based sauce and rub?


Yep..

Around here they call it Eastern Carolina style. Western Carolina has tomato in it, and South Carolina style is made with mustard.

The SC sounds odd, but it can be tasty.

I am a fan of all smoked meats from the fish of Michigan, Wisconsin and points north. Memphis dry ribs and smoked pork, KC & Texas style Beef brisket, ribs and sausage. I like it all.

I know there is many styles of smoked meats I have not had. My experiences come from east of the Mississippi. I hope to discover much more.

I ride a bike and one of my joys is finding a BBQ place. I remember the first time I had BBQ mutton and Burgoo after crossing a ferry on the Ohio coming from Illinois to Kentucky. 

People get real loyal to their style of BBQ.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes....great stuff.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

elkhound said:


> a bunch of homeless would not be homeless long....land with many tiny homes would be springing up all over....i would be a building inspectors night mare come true.....lol
> 
> ]


A beautful ideal but how do you make it better than public housing we already have, which is full of crime and violence?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

where I want to said:


> A beautful ideal but how do you make it better than public housing we already have, which is full of crime and violence?



it wouldnt be public it would be private....and to be honest i dont put up with bullcrap....if people dont want peace,community...then i promise you they wont be around others that want a handup for real in this life.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this is a starting point...one rule they have...start trouble etc...you are out.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBbpO2pugKc[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBiuxO2KEL4[/ame]


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Darn it- I can't open videos so need a synopsis. My experience with homeless, at least adults, is that they are either mentally ill and resistent to treatment, or drug addicted. Which is how they got where they are in the first place. And they rule their own compatriots with a level of violence that erupts frequently.

I have seen a few who climbed out of the hole if given enough relief from stress but not one out of hundred.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dignity_Village



p.s. if and when ya can look up.... off the grid-life on the mesa....its a place for certain people.....theres a place called slab city...i think its in california. but i think theres places we need for people that need a certain type place....and they need to be left alone as long as they dont bother/harm others.


i have posted about these in past in s&p....sorry for derailing this thread a bit...i couldnt help myself....yall carry on dreaming !! dreams rock !!!!!!!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

You know? I really can't think of a single thing.

It would be nice for them to pay for someone to come do chores a couple of times a week - but then I'd be traipsing around behind them to make sure they did them properly

It would be nice to have a housekeeper a couple of times a week. But then I'd have to work myself into a stupor the day before so that the house was spotless for them to "keep".

I have a new-ish car and the old truck does what it needs to do. So I don't need either of those things. 

Not enough stuff for a tractor to do, so don't need one of those.

I guess I am content

Mary


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

A little cabin with a good wood stove up near the Porcupine Mountains in the UP where me and my wife spent many a vacation, nothing else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2014)

I want 5 acres East of Brady, TX on the Llano River, fenced. With one of those little sheds that they sell on the side of the road - I can do the rest by myself... As long as my sleeping bag is inside the shed at night! LOL!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Never heard it called that before, but I live in Raleigh if that helps..


You need to change your location unless theres a Raleigh , Arkansas ??


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

BlackFeather said:


> My own tropical island.


My family almost bought this one 25 years ago... Now $2,000,000. Was $500,000
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/overseas-property/property-37624246.html

But this one has potential as well...Only $18,000,000.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=ZFW6pRjAnjEZ_5XpMyAv9A&bvm=bv.82001339,d.eXY

Matt


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

One of my sons is about to come into some money. He has already ordered me to pick a new truck, a house and make a wish list. 

Lots of nice ideas on this thread! :thumb:


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

If money were no object, my best Christmas gift would be to find the best treatment/cure for my teenage dd and be able to pay for it. She has POTS. This year she suddenly went from being bright and cheery and athletic to staying in bed unable to walk most of the time. To see her be able to drive, work a job, and attend college as she's dreamed would mean the world to me.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

A 401(k) that would make Dave Ramsey envious?


----------

